# Fun with some PVC



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Cool, I like the tiller handle!

Whatcha growin' there?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I like it Jeff!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> Whatcha growin' there?


Demon weed! Tobacco. Those in the tray are dead. I have about 40 plants in pots waiting to get big enough to put in the ground. I am a pipe and cigar smoker too.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Whatcha growin' there?
> 
> 
> Demon weed! Tobacco. Those in the tray are dead. I have about 40 plants in pots waiting to get big enough to put in the ground. I am a pipe and cigar smoker too.


Careful there big fella, you know those PSL cops are itching to bust anybody growing "tobacco" at their homes these last few years.... 

I like the rod holders and the tiller!

-T


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The tiller looks great. Any how-to on it? I would like to attempt something like that for my 5hp for my jon boat. So I can ride alone and sit in the front bench.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> The tiller looks great. Any how-to on it? I would like to attempt something like that for my 5hp for my jon boat. So I can ride alone and sit in the front bench.


Couldn't be easier to do. I just went and got  a section of 1 1/2" pvc and the adapter to reduce that to 1 1/4", which is actually 2 pieces to to do this. I had to split the 1 1/2" end to fit over the Honda  grip by drilling and cutting out about 1/4" wide piece. I did have to heat up the end to flare it out to fit over the grip. I think the Honda is thicker than the Johnson grip. I used nothing but the best $.98 gloss black paint HD had to offer once it was glued together. I kinda just guessed on the length of the pieces knowing where I wanted to sit to run the boat.


----------

